# Age 44 natural IVF create health clinic



## Louise44 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Ladies!

I have been viewing your inspirational posts (thank-you!) for a while as a guest and it's finally hit me I'm now entitled to join.

I am 44 and my DH and I have our 1st IVF consultation at Create Health in Wimbledon tomorrow. They specialise in natural IVF (i.e. no hormones whatsoever or minimal hormones). Great if you happen to be needle phobic like myself ;-) and if you happen to prefer avoiding the hormones (as far as possible) like myself. 

On the positive side I am very fortunate to have an excellent FSH, LH and a very youthful progesterone level;-); on the negative side I have a 8cm fibroid and a (normal for my age) low egg reserve AMH 2.1. Obviously, the age of my eggs is my biggest hurdle and I personally am only interested in using my own eggs (it's obviously a very personal decision). 

Warm wishes,

Louise


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome Louise

Sounds like you stand a good chance with your hormones levels, mine are worse than yours at 37 so you never know! 

I wish you lots of luck on this journey xx


----------



## Louise44 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Artypants,

Thank-you sooo much for your kind, positive words, I really appreciate that. 

My heartfelt condolencies for your recent loss. I wish you the very best for the future in as you say, "this journey". 

Warm wishes,

Louise


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Louise!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE

There is actually a board dedicated to Create Health - CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Louise44 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Sue,

Thank-you for the warm welcome and for all of this incredibly useful information! 

It's also (obviously) fantastic to read of your ivf success.

Warm wishes,

Louise


----------



## Snowfallz (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope it will work out. I'm trying IUI at 45 and it's mostly looking for that happy healthy egg. There is no real way to measure the healthiness of our eggs. I think the FSH tends to be the best predictor. I'm just going for it anyways, starting another IUI cycle soon.  I had two healthy pregnancies from IUIs but I was not 45, both at 41 and 43. 44 is a better age than 45 since it gets even more difficult. I hope it happens for us. There is always a small chance. I've talked to older women who got pregnant naturally at 46, 48 and 51 with all healthy children at the end. It may just take us a few more cycles if it happens.


----------



## Louise44 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Snowfallz,

Thank-you for your good wishes, I really appreciate that. Good for you for going for it, like you say there is a small chance for us and a small chance is far better than no chance! The important thing is that we are trying and whatever the outcome we always know that we tried. I was quite suprised when I visited CREATE clinic- I walked in feeling rather "mature" shall we say, but then they told me of their recent successes with 46 year olds and even a 47 year old all using their own eggs! It was really uplifting hearing of the success stories of other older ladies both at CREATE and in your post. I wish you all the very best with your approaching IUI cycle. I hope it happens for us too.

Warm wishes,
Louise


----------

